

Advanced Software Protection Now (2010) - wslh
http://arxiv.org/abs/1006.2356

======
bediger4000
I'm going to have to question this article even without reading all of it: the
basic assumption is the DRM is necessary for a software industry. I don't
think that experience, or the current state of the internet, bears that out.
Experience is that often, if not almost always, commercial, license-protected
software is almost always of lower quality, and lower desirability, than free
software.

Now, if they'd addressed the existence of Mathematica, as commercial, license-
protected software, that might have made a difference to the world. As it
stands, they wasted their time.

